# Stealth Corners 2.0 is here



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they are here and this is what they look like .

_

sorry for the poor pix cuz i was using my camera on my phone

_


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

nice


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i dont get it? they are painted yes? to me in the pictures they just look like the back chrome lens was colored with a black permanent marker. i am not dissing just curious because i want some. do they look cool in real life?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

and why not paint them all the way just curious. like the stealth headlights look wierd just painted half way.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *i dont get it? they are painted yes? to me in the pictures they just look like the back chrome lens was colored with a black permanent marker. i am not dissing just curious because i want some. do they look cool in real life? *


I saw these corner lights today and they look waaaay better than this pic.. Probably because its a cheap camera and it made the black look funky. I think he has the all black ones to. 

I'll see if I can ask Liu for a set to put on my 200sx I have to get some on the car pics.


----------



## your mom (Jun 28, 2003)

i like em.... are you going to be selling these? if so, how much?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

imho... thumbs down *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think they look very nice. They will go perfectly with the stealth#2 headlights. If possible, try to temporarily install them on your car for some pix of the heads and corners together. Can you get any of this type of pic:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Much much smarter.
I was going to ask that its funny since the civic stealth lights still have chrome by the reflector that way the bulb reflects and is seen. On my 'old style' stealth lights the whole thing is painted black so the turn signalls are sorta weak. not that its a big deal since I'm using the OEM large amber bulb and have amber sidemarkers.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Coincidentally, I considered painting my corners like that when I did my headlights.....but....nah.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the pix arent the best because it was take my camera using my phone i will be making more of these and will have better pictures in the future.

_
holy when did u ever like anything i came up with?
_

the reason i left the center chrome is for better reflection for orange or super white bulb so less hassle from cops and better reflection.

well anyways these are for sale. the set for the pix is already sold and another set is being in process of being made for kristinspapi. so if you like it and want it pm / email me for details and also we have the option of leaving the orange cap still in there for no extra cost.


thanks.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think they look good to an extent, for example, if say i had stealth headlights, the corners wouldnt really go with them because of the part thats not painted, it would look weird


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh another point is that we will have ones that are all black as well for those that want them all black.

version 2.0 is a new release 

version 1.0 ( all black ) is also available.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Much much smarter.
> I was going to ask that its funny since the civic stealth lights still have chrome by the reflector that way the bulb reflects and is seen. On my 'old style' stealth lights the whole thing is painted black so the turn signalls are sorta weak. not that its a big deal since I'm using the OEM large amber bulb and have amber sidemarkers.
> 
> Seth *



i guess it can be called stealth civic lights. but...... its the Civic Type-R and its very clean looking and it has city lights in it. but they arent 1/2 paintd its just that its black housing and its a better explaination and image if u actually see what they look liek stock. compared to the CTR h'lights. but its just the flat housing trim on it wich is black. i was thinking doin to my b13 but i went with the JDM "LOOK" thats a cartoon image of my ride as my avatar.... :d


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

How much are those running?
you should do a group buy on those...they would look great with my blk halo projectors


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there are on the gb section pearsont74

here is what the version 1 look like for those that are interested in these as well.










and










that what they look like on the car.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks good to me.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Yall fucking bitch and moan to much. 
If you dont like em DONT get them.
Lui I am gunna get me a pair as soon as I get a job. Just like Sthealth Projectors and them corners.
to all yall other mother fuckers who wanna bitch. FUCK OFF.
everyone loved the nis-knacks. well nisknacks is DEAD. atleast he is trying to produce something that poeple one.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

products only get better by constructive criticism... and this isnt in the classifieds section so people are free to express their opinions


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *products only get better by constructive criticism... and this isnt in the classifieds section so people are free to express their opinions *


Indeed.

Looks good Liu! Please try to keep the direct advertisement to a minimum, however. I, personally don't mind a whole lot, but there _are_ mods who are watching you pretty carefully. Just a slight warning  .


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, 
what happens if I get them and I see cracks, or they are not sealed well?
Do you refund 100%?


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

Yea, those look really good.. how much?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i think the version 1.0 are bad lookin. i would like a pair of those if possible. how much r they.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *So,
> what happens if I get them and I see cracks, or they are not sealed well?
> Do you refund 100%? *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is insured so we will make sure it doesnt get cracked and stuff but for those interested just email me i dont want no trouble with the mods.

opinions are welcome too for both sets.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the version 1's are badass, only looks good if u have stealth headlights as well


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Great job Liu.....Keep up the good work man!!!!

If I still had my B14 I would be getting these for sure....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Great job Liu.....Keep up the good work man!!!!
> 
> If I still had my B14 I would be getting these for sure.... *


thanks mp.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

It would be cool too see almos tthe same thing done on the headlights, paint the the section closest to the grill black. then it would go Black Chrome Black. with the black being on the outsides of the corners and the insides of the heads.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it can be done equivocal it can be done.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh baby v1. is badass!! now im thinking...i was going to powdercoat my nis knacks chrome grill black and paint my car red with drift b/k and clear corners, headlights. how would it look with grill still chrome and stealth lights??? and not neccesarily red car. maybe dark blue with flake, or silver. heres what i WAS going for: i like the looks quite a bit w/out the decals







i think it would look better with stealth lights and chrome grill. and paint the car dark blue. OPINIONS COUNT!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

It should look fine with the stealths and chrome grille. I didn't do that because I thought the chrome would be too flashy. My grille is just like it is in your picture, but I want to swap to a stock/body colored grille.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

new pix of stealth 2.0


























and 

pix of stealth 1.0










(special thanks to stealthb14 for letting me use his car for pix)


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, owned.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *lol, owned. *


what do u mean owned?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *oh baby v1. is badass!! now im thinking...i was going to powdercoat my nis knacks chrome grill black and paint my car red with drift b/k and clear corners, headlights. how would it look with grill still chrome and stealth lights??? and not neccesarily red car. maybe dark blue with flake, or silver. heres what i WAS going for: i like the looks quite a bit w/out the decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One prob. Powdercoating only works on Metal.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i honestly don't think that that grill matches that kit. the grill makes the car look more luxury, whereas the kit is very racey. i would get the '98 style grill, or a mesh insert grill. black on either grill would look good tho. also, if you get the stealth lights that are blacked out, or dark housing, get matching headlights. it looks kinda goofy having clear headlights, with smoked corners. and if you get crystal clear corners, get crystal clear headlights. notice how they don't seem to match on sample pictures?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

This is how I am attempting my car. The full GTR kit minus the wing, with the GTR signs shaved off the kit. Possibly have the fenderflares and side skirts molded to the car, but not entirely sure quite yet on that. Doing the crome Pulsar/Sunny grill as you see above in black. Going with the crystal clear headlights anf corners. Also gonna get some crystal clear side markers off the new 03 Passat for the fenders. The car is gonna be painted the Blue Pearl that you see on the new ZO6's. I should have all this completed in the next 4-6 months from now with more goodies.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

you know, at first i didnt like them corners.. but, they are kinda growing on me.. you need to make something (in my opinion) liu, where you paint that black part the color of the owners car.. so its like.. true stealth, no matter what color the car is, the turn signal side will match.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oic what u mean.. to match the body part of the owners car.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea.. if they have a red car.. make that black part red, or if its the teal car, make it teal and so on and so on.. making it look really clean..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1 pair of Version 1.0 for me please


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The second version actually doesn't look that bad now...maybe its growing on me too....actually....with some super white bulbs they would match up flawlessly with the heads.  

Liu, it would be reaaaaaaaaaaally sweet if you could get some distant shots of the corners on the car. They usually look darker from a distance.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> *One prob. Powdercoating only works on Metal. *


AARRGGGHHHHH!!! i see, that could interfere with THAT plan then


> _andre _
> * My grille is just like it is in your picture, but I want to swap to a stock/body colored grille.
> *


andre, did you paint yours? 

so i guess the pic i posted the grill was painted then?
what kind of paint should i use to paint chrome?
i think i'll just copy that setup in the pic and not do stealth.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89
Thats a pic of my front end...bad pic. Thats when the grille was black...now its graphite...you can actually see it now.
By the way, the grille is actually not chrome....just get some 220 grit sand paper and sand it down. Then you may paint it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jay pm me.

andre if u want the 2.0 pm me as well and as for the distant shot you will hafta contact awinn1 cuz the set is his now.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I strongly suggest that if you want your grill black and looking super good, take it to a body shop. I work for one now and the guys are paid just like mechanics. You might get charged about $100 to get it done, but if you have it baked on you will deffinitly not be dissapointed. It will turn out just like the finnish on your car.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks man.^^^i've got more q's but i don't wanna HIJACK this thread i'll pm you later.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I like them .. A little out of my price range now but they are nice.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *thanks man.^^^i've got more q's but i don't wanna HIJACK this thread i'll pm you later. *


PM me anytime man.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now i just remember how the black altezza tails look like and with this kind of front corners and black halo projectors wouldnt that just look like one clean lookin black car?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

isn't the darkest euro tail gunmetal though? or is that custom painted. IMO it just isn't dark enough in the pic. that style tail would be so cool if it was....hmmm how should i say it, like solid looking smoked with the circles coming through. NOT like when someone masks circles off and paints, but tons more cleaner looking. i know i sound confusing but man, i'll pay big $$$ for someone to make that kind of tail. it could be done by just taking the altezza apart and ????


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

How big of $$$$?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *isn't the darkest euro tail gunmetal though? or is that custom painted. IMO it just isn't dark enough in the pic. that style tail would be so cool if it was....hmmm how should i say it, like solid looking smoked with the circles coming through. NOT like when someone masks circles off and paints, but tons more cleaner looking. i know i sound confusing but man, i'll pay big $$$ for someone to make that kind of tail. it could be done by just taking the altezza apart and ???? *


xt ..

that just the sun hitting it.

this is custom done by me as well and it on kristinpapi ride.

that thing is really really black and dark and is showing only the red circles.

and now there are people on ebay making cf tails exactly like those and " supposedly " black ones as well.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah those CF tails are real nice.

I like the way they look


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet, i dunno why i even ask, i keep forgetting im NOT painting my car black  i think i'll stick with stock untill and paint big ugly red thing


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Stealth Corners 2.0 photoshop with black halo










Stealth Corners 2.0 photoshop with stealth crystal headlights










------------------------

there you go people general idea what they look like.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so what you guys think?

opinons ! more opinions !


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

i got some stealth corners 1.0 already. 
do you have stealth crystal headlamps?  

i don't want to attract attention with full blown projectors, i'm looking for a subtle stealth look.
here's a question that i haven't heard answered before: you know how 99 sentras and 98 200sx's have a full grill section between the headlamps as opposed to the mesh? what other grills are out there to replace this part? i don't like the chrome style.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is the 98 mesh grill.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Syndicate grill


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that 2..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

more opinons !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for pricing and information 

check out here


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

Liu,

you are the man, thanks for the effort in posting the pics. i'm sure everyone appreciates them!
so are you sure the 98 grill fits on a 99?
opinion on the stealth products: i like the 1.0 corners better, and i like the stealth clears better than the halos. this would be well complimented with gunmetal or other darker colored wheels.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

99stealthy it will fit with some modifications.

thanks for your compliment and hope that you order from me someday .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

more opinions


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *99stealthy it will fit with some modifications.
> 
> thanks for your compliment and hope that you order from me someday .  *


 with no modifications


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

steath corners v2.0 is growing on me when paired w/ stealth headlights... but v1.0 looks better if u have the projectors/halos.

w/ the stealth headlights, the v2 corners r reminiscent of 02-03 spec v headlights style--blacked housings w/ chrome in the headlight and signal light area.. just wondering how they would actually look on a black b14 since they are not 1 piece..the photoshop gives me an idea, but an actual photo of someone's front end w/ this combo would be nice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, they are very similar to the SE-R and Spec-V


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I really want to get the V2 stealths too...but the money is an issue. It should look hot with the stealth crystal heads.....here's how mine look with stealth V1 corners. http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89
I really want to get those V2s. Liuspeed, hook me up man.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

andre ..

email /pm/aim me and well talk


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Soon...in a couple of weeks...going on vacation and it kinda drained my pockets.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

confused: I pretty much made my mind up that im going with the stealth headlights...I jsut dont know if I should go wi stealth 1 or stealht 2???? Does anyone have a a picture with the combo w/ #2???please post if available...I rEALLy want these!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ey LIU, i promised ya some pics of the lights installed, and what better to do it with than my new digicam . just got a Nikon Koolpix 5000, and it is sweet . soon as they come in ill put em on n post em up here....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sentra96816 said:


> *confused: I pretty much made my mind up that im going with the stealth headlights...I jsut dont know if I should go wi stealth 1 or stealht 2???? Does anyone have a a picture with the combo w/ #2???please post if available...I rEALLy want these!!! *


soon slayer will have pix of version 1corners with stealth crystal headlights.

and later on stealthb14 will have pix of version 2 corners with stealth crystal headlights. 

i have pix but only a bad photoshop version of the version 2 with stealth headlights if u want to see that.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> holy when did u ever like anything i came up with?
> ...


umm actually liu, when i made those custom projectors a while back, i did my corners the same style where you just paint the side of it the color.. in my opinion it looked gay.. so i went ahead and painted the reflector too. and just got bulbs that have mirrors on the back of the bulb.. so you dont need a reflector anyways.. but.. sorry for the extremly late comeback


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *umm actually liu, when i made those custom projectors a while back, i did my corners the same style where you just paint the side of it the color.. in my opinion it looked gay.. so i went ahead and painted the reflector too. and just got bulbs that have mirrors on the back of the bulb.. so you dont need a reflector anyways.. but.. sorry for the extremly late comeback *


i pm u with my response.

let end this right now.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Stealth Headlights with Version 2.0 Stealth Corners 










Close Up of Stealth Headlights


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

StealthB14 Stealth Corners Version 2.0


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......pics really dont do these lights justice......

oh and......DAMN airpiort for shutting down cause of the stupid prez and not letting UPS airlines deliver anything (my corners).....one more day.....i can do this


----------

